# Miami Valley Fly Fishing Club



## ChrisCreekWalker (Mar 20, 2009)

Anyone a member of MVFFC? I have a friend who wanted me to check it out. What are your thoughts?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

Not a member and don't know any, but the one member I met on a small pond last year was real nice. I've heard good things from others too

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

Salmonid can probably better address this, but...
I am not a member, but if I were to join any club in the area it would be that one. They are very active in helping to clean and maintain the Mad River. The few guys that I know of that are members all seem to be very passionate about fishing, conservation, and sharing the river. You can check the out at www.mvff.us
Merf


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yup, its a great group of guys, very typical of Fly Fishing cclubs, where 80% of the folks hardly fish at al, but like hanging out, but if you join, and I suggest your friend does, seek out the 20% who are active fishers and all are great guys, I havent been a member in about 6 years now but still hang with all those guys all the time, I was a member for about 13-15 years. They have free flytying classes in the winter, rod building, net building, casting comptetitions and casting lessons as well as a handful of local and regional trips every year. Highly recommended you check them out and the website as well. 

Salmonid


----------



## ChrisCreekWalker (Mar 20, 2009)

Great, thank for the input guys! I called and talked to a couple guys, and I'm going to the next meeting to check it out.

Thanks again!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## toflyfsh (Jan 6, 2006)

Chris
Nice to meet you at the MVFF meeting. Great to see FishyPhil as well. I hope you guys had a good time. Sorry I didn't get to talk to you more.
Mike


----------



## ChrisCreekWalker (Mar 20, 2009)

toflyfsh said:


> Chris
> Nice to meet you at the MVFF meeting. Great to see FishyPhil as well. I hope you guys had a good time. Sorry I didn't get to talk to you more.
> Mike


It was nice to meet you too, Mike. We did have a good time, next auction I will try to make it earlier and have a look at what were bidding for. 

Maybe we can go fishing together in the future.



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

